# American Idol S9 Top 24 Leaked (spoilers)



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.poptower.com/news-11492/american-idol-2010-top-24-spoilers.htm

However it looks like Michael Lynche was DQed for breaking the confidentiality agreement. He was replaced with top 50 contestant, Antwan Michael.

Janell Wheeler is rumored to be Tim Tebow's ex. She was also seen in the Orlando auditions wearing yellow.

Aaron Kelly is only 16 and has an amazing voice. He also won the dream pass at Disney's Hollywood Studios American Idol Experience Attraction.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's a page that contains links to Youtube performances, MySpace's, photos etc. of all the Top 24.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Einselen said:


> However it looks like Michael Lynche was DQed for breaking the confidentiality agreement. He was replaced with top 50 contestant, Antwan Michael.


Supposedly, he told his father, who blabbed it to a local newspaper.

Actually, this could end up being a bad thing for Antwan - if he's eliminated before reaching the final 10 (assuming that's still the limit for the tour), he doesn't get anything out of this, and he won't be allowed to audition for future seasons - something which, unless they change the rules again, anybody not in this season's top 24 (who isn't too old) will be allowed to do.

(Meanwhile, almost certainly the series is going to be edited to make it look like Antwan was a Top 24 choice all along - and why do I have a feeling there's going to be some sort of deal between Lynche and the producers where if he doesn't ever mention, or allow to be mentioned in publicity, that he was chosen for the top 24, then the producers won't invoke the "five million dollar" clause (originally created for _Survivor_ contestants) in the release he signed?)

-- Don


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Einselen said:


> Janell Wheeler is rumored to be Tim Tebow's ex. She was also seen in the Orlando auditions wearing yellow.











Tim Tebow is either a saint or a lying sumb*tch with all the hot ladies he's been pictured with. Janell needs to wear that black sweater again to the Hollywood round


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Man that leak was pretty close. Ben Honeycutt, Chris Golightly, Maddy Curtis are the ones they got wrong.

I don't get the love for Michael Lynche. I guess the father angle got him in. And Haeley Vaughn is not that great either.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Man that leak was pretty close. Ben Honeycutt, Chris Golightly, Maddy Curtis are the ones they got wrong.
> 
> I don't get the love for Michael Lynche. I guess the father angle got him in. And Haeley Vaughn is not that great either.


Well Chris Golightly did actually make it through but due to some confusion regarding a previous contract (which he was no longer in since 2009) made the producers drop and replace him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris Golightly was in. He was cut at the last minute. 
http://www.joesplaceblog.com/2010/0...hris-golightly-american-idol-9s-first-victim/

And the updated list from Joe's Blog from January had this 100% accurate other than Chris.
http://www.joesplaceblog.com/2010/01/the-top-24-of-american-idol-9/


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

According to MTV News:

"Sadly, according to Joe's Place, the old manager later found the contract release and e-mailed it to Golightly, but it was too late, and because he made the top 46 this year, he reportedly cannot try out for the show again next year."

I am pretty sure Idol changed that rule one or two years ago - now, the rule is, as long as you are cut before making the live shows (in this case, the top 24), you can return. (Of course, this assumes (a) that you are young enough, and (b) that there is an Idol to return to next year...)

Besides, even if they go back to the old rule, since he was disqualified, technically he didn't "make the top 46."

-- Don


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK - I heard and read lots of news reports that Big Mike got disqualified because his father verified that he was in the Top 24. Was that all just to throw people off track?
(i don't get his appeal either...)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here is the "official" explanation, from a Fox press release:

_"It has been determined that Chris Golightly is ineligible to continue in the competition. AMERICAN IDOL contestant Tim Urban has replaced Golightly as part of the Top 24."_

This makes it sound like it's not as simple as, "We thought you were under contract, but it turns out you were released, but we didn't find this out until we had replaced you in the top 24." However, the contract all auditioning contestants sign makes it quite clear that they can be disqualified at any time for any reason "or no reason at all."

Something tells me they are not going to expand it to a "Top 25" and let Chris compete as a number of people are suggesting (then again, they have enough trouble squeezing 12 performances into a 2-hour show...but in that case, why not just select one of the 13 men at random and give him a bye into week 2?). On top of that, if there is any on-air explanation at all, it will just be that Tim was originally not selected but "they brought him back", which is what they did last year when a Top 24 contestant was disqualified just before the live shows began. (I say "if there is any on-air explanation" as they needed one last year since the disqualified contestant had already been announced on the air as being in the top 24, but that is not the case this time.)

Also note that apparently Andrew Michael was not the "first male alternate", as he is not in the 24, and Tim Urban was brought up instead of him.

(And I did check the rules - starting with Season 7, the rule is, if you don't make it to the live shows, you can come back in following seasons if you are otherwise eligible. Of course, they can change the rules for Season 10 to pretty much anything they want.)

-- Don


----------

